# Ear wax and tattered edges of the ear



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I was doing a health check on my hog this morning and noticed the edges of his years are uneven slightly tattered and the ear canal is quite waxy. Should I be worried? He is just over one years old, I haven't noticed any change of behaviour nor itching of the ears


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure about the wax - if you don't see pus or anything it's probably nothing to worry about. Maybe try to clean it with a q-tip, if he'll hold still enough for that. For the tatters, a little vaseline rubbed on daily will get rid of that.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

When Quinn has gone to the vet, the vet has cleaned the wax out with a q-tip. If you can hold him down, give it a try. I'm sure it's the same rules as our ears, don't jam the Q-tip in too far.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

You could also use a Neosporin (regular strength) on the ears. That way if it is a fungus or something like that it will be cleared up. I would be careful about using a q-tip. Just be sure to be gentle and just use it on the outside of the ear.
Best of luck,
Susan H.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Perhaps try to clean out the ears with vitamin E oil and water in a bulb syringe? In general I like to recommend people not use Q-tips at all, and hedgehogs have smaller ears than our own; Q-tips can push wax back into the ear and create complications from build-up.


----------

